# Quiz



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dear friends,
a new riddle is ready to be recognized. Sounds pretty impressionistic, doesn't it?
Who is the composer, what's the name of the piece?

Here is the file

[edit: attached file removed at member's request]


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Too small of a fragment and very low voume.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Respighi...the Pines of Rome of course.


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

which part ?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ok...so I listened to it this time. Obviously its Ravel Daphnis and Chloe suite no 2 Someone has goofed...


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

much better


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Resolve*

Actually it is 'Lever de jour'


----------

